# what draw length are you ladies shooting????



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

24.5


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm 5'6 and my bow is sitting at a 27" draw length right now.


----------



## JEvinger (Mar 22, 2008)

25.5


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

25"


----------



## TygrAnn (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm 5' 3" with a 25" draw length


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

I'm 5'6" with a 28" draw. :archery:


----------



## hoku (Jan 28, 2007)

I think the formula is something like- take her wing span measurement & divide it by 2.5 and you should get her draw length or something close to it. So she would be a 26" draw. Because I don't think it matters how tall she is, it is her wing spand that counts. I hope this helped?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

23" here


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm 5'5 and my draw is at 26.5"


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a 27" I think hoku is correct for the formula for draw length. Not the way I do it but my PSE Rep does it that way and it works too.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

5'4" and 25 inches.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am 5' 6"(ish:lol and my draw length is 25.5


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm about 5 foot even and my draw length is 24"


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

I am 5'6 and my draw is 23.5


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't remember exactly how my draw length was measured, but we did two ways and got 26". However, when my bow arrived it turned out I needed a 24.5" draw length.

The formulas are a guideline, some people do not fit into the norm.:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

How very true they are just guidlines:lol:


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

24" Here


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

I stand a little under five-foot and four. Sorry I dont have my wingspan measurement handy but my bow is set at 27 inch draw but it is actually a little long for me. I should be probably closer to a 25 to hit my wall and feel like I have fully drawn my bow.


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm just over 5ft. My draw is 24"


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Draw Length*

26" here!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowoman said:


> 26" here!!


AMI!!! :RockOn::wave3: Hi ya toots!!

oh yeah... and I'm 5'1" and 25"


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey M!!
How is it going!!
Long time no see!!
I can't wait to do some archery golf!! 
And a little :darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowoman said:


> Hey M!!
> How is it going!!
> Long time no see!!
> I can't wait to do some archery golf!!
> And a little :darkbeer:


Sorry I missed Sushi  See ya tomorrow... in the SNOW....  Actually, I'm okay shooting in the 40's as long as the wind stays to a minimum. Anyway, you guys will probably be shooting before we even get out of the trailer... you know how that goes.  :lol: Okay... back to topic. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## studentsam (Feb 4, 2008)

we are 5'8 and our drawlength is roughtly 27 -27.5


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

5'-1" tall, 24" draw


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*draw length*

Im roughly 5' 3" and my draw length is sitting at 25


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

glad to see I'm not the only one with longer draw:wink:, I'm 6' with a 28" DL.


----------



## grls_hunt2 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am 5'2 with a drawlength of 26. The formula that was given earlier is correct, however, you want to take into consideration whether she will be using a release and/or a string loop. Like I said before, I am a drawlength of 26 by a few formulas at a local dealer and I shoot with a loop and a release and they fitted me with a 24" draw bow. It fits perfectly and I am not by any means "cramped". The best thing to do, would be to take her to a dealer and let them find a drawlength that is comfortable and suitable for her. A string loop and a release makes a difference, trust me, I tried shooting a 26" draw bow, and couldn't pull it back to its full length. :embara: Good luck and I hope she enjoys it as much as I'm sure we all do on AT!:wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

5'2" with 25" draw


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

5' 10" and 27 1/2" draw


----------



## hoyt2001 (Apr 10, 2008)

*draw length*

My wing span is 65 also and my draw length is 25 1/2 I shoot a left handed hoyt Selena Im pretty sure my draw length is fairly accurate for me, I shoot in the 290's for 300 league. I also shoot with a carter insatiable release and a short d-loop I hope this helps some....


----------



## shootergrl (Mar 27, 2008)

I am 5'4 my draw length is 26"


----------



## Sport/MN (Nov 5, 2003)

my wife is 5'4".. and has a 24 " draw length.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm 5'3" my draw is 24"


----------



## BowtechLady (Jul 23, 2006)

5'5" - 26 in draw


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

5' 9" with a 28 3/4 draw


----------

